# Jiggen mit Jerkrute



## Targo (4. April 2012)

Hi ich bin neu hier und auch was das Angeln betrifft habe ich noch keine großen Erfahrung

also bin gerade dabei mir die erste Ausrüstung zu kaufen 

nun ist die frage, da ich meistens an Seen oder mal an der Mulde Angeln will kann ich mit einer Jerkrute Jiggen, Twister und Gufi führen oder ist da nee Spinnrute besser

und egal ob Jerk oder Spinnrute welches Material empfehlt ihr mir denn 

schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## rotrunna (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Wenn du keinen plan von der Materie hast, dann solltest du nicht unbedingt mit dem Jerken anfangen. Wo Jigrute draufsteht ist auch Jigrute drin, wo Jerkrute draufsteht ist ne Jerkrute drin, usw.

Die EierlegendeWoll.... ist noch nicht geboren. Nutzt du nur eine Rute, wirst du ständig fangmindernde Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


----------



## Targo (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

also dann lieber nee Jiggrute 

aber wäre bei Hechten denn nicht nee Spinnrute besser ???


----------



## Gohann (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*



Targo schrieb:


> also dann lieber nee Jiggrute
> 
> aber wäre bei Hechten denn nicht nee Spinnrute besser ???



Hallo, eine Jigrute ist eine spezielle Form einer Spinnrute. Sie ist in erster Linie auf das führen von Gummiködern ausgelegt. Was aber nicht bedeutet, das man damit keine anderen Köder führen kann! Wobbler oder Blinker lassen sich damit auch fischen. Jerks mit Einschränkungen auch. Das größere Problem wird eher die Rutenlänge sein. Das zweite das führen von Jerks mit einer Stationärrolle. Das fischen mit einer Multi ist auch ein anderes Thema.

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn dein Zielfisch der Hecht ist, dann leg dir ne gute Spinnrute zu WG. um 60gr. damit lässt sich schon einiges anfangen und lerne erst mal damit Fische zu fangen. Klappt das, kannst Du dich weiter speziallisieren.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Danke Gohann 

naja Hecht und Barsch sind meine Zielfische

da ich aber weiß das in den Gewässer rund um meinen Wohnort Barsche und Hechte unterwegs sind suche ich halt nee Rute mit der ich auch beide drillen kann


----------



## Gohann (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Dann geh mit dem Wurfgewicht bis auf 50gr. runter. Die Spinnruten sind schon flexibel in den Wurf und Drilleigenschaften. Trotzdem würde ich immer den größten zu fangenden Zielfisch, in deinem Fall Hecht als Masstab nehmen. An einer zweiten Spinnrute kommst Du irgendwann sowieso nicht vorbei. Daher mein Tipp: Kaufe nicht nach Preis, sondern nach Gefühl! Nimm mehrere Ruten in die Hand und nimm diejenige die dir zusagt. Am Besten ist es, Du gehst zum Händler, erklärst dein Buget und lässt dir Ruten ohne Angabe des Preises in die Hand geben. Falls Du schon eine Rolle dafür hast nehm sie mit und schraube sie dran! Glaube mir, Spinnfischen ist zu 80% eine Gefühlssache.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

gut werde das am besten so machen
Rolle habe ich zwar noch nicht aber habe da schon eine ins Auge gefasst 

Shimano Catana 2500 

und werde dann doch eine Rute mit 60 g Wurfgewicht nehmen

reichen da 2,7m oder lieber 3m länge bei der Rute


----------



## Gohann (4. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Ich fische eine 2,7m Speed Master! Hatte auch eine 3 m, kam aber nicht so richtig klar damit. Die Rolle würde ich eine Nummer größer nehmen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## rotrunna (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Bevor ich einzelt auf verschiedene Sachen eingehe, muss ich sagen dass hier ganz schön viel Mist geschrieben wird!



Targo schrieb:


> Danke Gohann
> 
> naja Hecht und Barsch sind meine Zielfische
> 
> da ich aber weiß das in den Gewässer rund um meinen Wohnort Barsche und Hechte unterwegs sind suche ich halt nee Rute mit der ich auch beide drillen kann



Auch mit ner 20g Rute kann man Hechte drillen. Viel wichtiger als der Drill, ist es aber ersteinmal den Fisch ans Band zu bekommen. Das Heißt, den Biss zu spüren, ihn zu verwandeln (anzuhauen) und erst dann sprechen wir von Drill.



Gohann schrieb:


> Dann geh mit dem Wurfgewicht bis auf 50gr. runter. Die Spinnruten sind schon flexibel in den Wurf und Drilleigenschaften. Trotzdem würde ich immer den größten zu fangenden Zielfisch, in deinem Fall Hecht als Masstab nehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Glaube mir, Spinnfischen ist zu 80% eine Gefühlssache.



Das ist viel zu wenig. Ich habe neulichs mit meiner Meforute (20-50g WG Greys Prowla Specialist Platinium Spin, 270cm), weil ich zu faul war umzubauen auf Hecht geangelt. Hab zwar einen erwischt, aber den Biss nicht deutlich mitbekommen, da die Spitze alles weggedämpft hat. Mit meiner Baitjigger xh (100g wg) merkt man die schon viel deutlicher. Scheiß auf die Drilleigenschaften beim Hecht, der wird eh hart dran genommen und die Bremse tut den Rest. Sofern er einigermaßen gut hängt geht er nicht verloren. Aber das unterscheidet sich nicht von einer Rute mit guten Drilleigenschaften. Lieber einen Haken, den Köder ordentlcih führen und den Biss auch verwandeln können, als mit som Schlapperteil nen zufällig gehakten Hecht ganz langsam ausdrillen zu können. Barsche haben ein weiches Maul, also wie gesagt am besten ne zweite Rute zulegen, sofern es dein Budget erlaubt. Du wirst auch mit der harten ziehen, aber ein zwei Fische mehr verlieren.



Targo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und werde dann doch eine Rute mit 60 g Wurfgewicht nehmen
> 
> reichen da 2,7m oder lieber 3m länge bei der Rute



Nimm lieber 80g oder besser 100g Rute. Der Standardköder auf Hecht sind 16cm lange Gummifische. Die managed eine 80 locker aber mit ner xh 100g rute hast du auch die Möglichkeit noch 23er Latschen zu fischen. Und glaube mir, da knallen auch 35cm lange Hechte drauf. Mit beiden kann man auch noch den 8-12cm langen Gufi führen, aber das geht mit einer 50g Rute besser.

Da du ein Jungangler bist, schätze ich einmal das du keine 1,90 groß bist. Daher die 270 Variante, die leichter zu händeln, weniger kopflastig, leichter und viel straffer ist.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

geh in nen laden und schau dir ein paar ruten an! hier kriegst du 1000000 meinungen und 2000000 vorschläge.

trotzdem kurz zur rute:

wenn du hecht und barsch mit einer rute fischen willst, was du auf dauer wahrscheinlich nicht machen wirst, dann nehm eine mit weniger wurfgewicht. ich geh mal davon aus, dass du dann auch kleinere gummis fischen willst, das macht an ner 100 g rute nun wirklich keinen spaß mehr!

zur rolle: 

die catana hab ich auch. in 4000. nach einigen besseren zandern hört sie sich schon net mehr sooo doll an... wenn du ein paar euros mehr übrig hast schau dich mal in die ecke shimano exage oder spro red arc oder ähnliches um. da kriegst du schon super rollen für relativ günstiges geld. aber auch da wird dein händler dir was vernünftiges empfehlen können.


----------



## Targo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

also wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe dann erst ma nee Rute bis 50g WG für denn Anfang ( für Barsche und kleine Hechte)

und später dann eine mit 100g WG für größere Hechte


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Mit der 50gr. Rute bist Du fürs erste gut beraten. Die ist noch fein genug für Barschköder und trotzdem kann auch mal ein guter Hecht beissen, ohne das Du Angst haben müsstest. Du sollst ja erst mal Gefühl für die Sache entwickeln. Spinnfischen ist mehr als nur auswerfen und wieder eindrehen. Wenn Du Spass an der Sache gefunden hast, wirst Du deine Ausrüstung noch erweitern. Ich fische im Moment 4 verschiedene Spinnruten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

danke für die Antwort werde das erst ma so machen 

ich hatte echt angst das wenn da ein hecht beist auf nee zu feine rute das die gleich bricht 

kannste mir da eine gute Rute bis 50g Empfehlen?

als Rolle werde ich wohl die Spro Arc red nehmen


----------



## NimrodTMH (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*



Targo schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort werde das erst ma so machen
> 
> ich hatte echt angst das wenn da ein hecht beist auf nee zu feine rute das die gleich bricht
> 
> ...



Moin Moin #h

Das habe ich frueher auch immer gedacht, aber Ruten brechen nicht so schnell (Vorausgesetzt die Bremse ist richtig eingestellt). Mir ist nochnie eine gebrochen, ich Fischen mit einer Vertikalrute 185cm 14-28g von Cormoran in der Weser an den Spundwände auf Zander natuerlich ist auch ab und an mal ein Hecht am Haken aber keiner der mir das Gefuehl gab meine Rute wuerde brechen.


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*



Targo schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort werde das erst ma so machen
> 
> ich hatte echt angst das wenn da ein hecht beist auf nee zu feine rute das die gleich bricht
> 
> ...



Den Fisch durch Rutenbruch zu verlieren kommt eher selten vor. In den meisten Situationen dürfte man selbt mit einer Forellenrute einen guten Hecht ausdrillen. Hauptproblem ist, man kann nicht genügend Druck auf den Fisch ausüben. Besonders in Fliessgewässern. Dadurch kann der Fisch in Hindernisse flüchten und die Schnur verwickeln. Der Verlust wäre ja noch zu verschmerzen. Aber wie geht es dem Fisch, der noch den Köder im Maul hat und ausserdem noch einige Meter Schnur hinter sich her zieht?|bigeyes  

Das sind für mich die Hauptargumente nicht zu fein zu Fischen. Überraschungen gibt es immer!

Noch zur Info! Die angegebenen Wurfgewichte auf den Ruten stimmen selten mit den eigentlichen überein. Sie sollten mehr als Richtlinie dienen. So fische ich im Moment eine Calyber Baitcast Rute mit einem angegebenen WG von 14-42 gr. Ein herrlich handliches und robustes Rütchen mit dem ich schon Köder über 60 gr. werfen und auch gut führen konnte.

Seh dich mal nach Calyber Spinn von DAM um. Robustes Gerät zu einem bezahlbaren Preis. 

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

okay werde mich mal auf die suche machen

vielleicht geben mir noch andere Angler einen Tipp was man für nee Rute nehmen kann mit nen WG bis 50g

wobei die Calyber ja schon sehr gut aussieht (erscheint mir aber etwas Kurz oder ? )


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*



Targo schrieb:


> okay werde mich mal auf die suche machen
> 
> vielleicht geben mir noch andere Angler einen Tipp was man für nee Rute nehmen kann mit nen WG bis 50g
> 
> wobei die Calyber ja schon sehr gut aussieht (erscheint mir aber etwas Kurz oder ? )




Wieso etwas kurz? Du hast warscheinlich nach der Baicast gesucht. Die ist natürlich nur 2,13m lang. Such mal nach der Calyber Spin in 2,7m. Hatte mal eine mi 70 gr. angegebenem WG in der Hand. Das waren aber eher gefühlte 100gr. Also geh mal nach unten mit dem WG:

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

naja ich finde eigentlich immer nur 3 stück

Calyber spin 2,13m 14-42g
Calyber spin 2,28m 28-56g
Calyber spin 2,44m 21-42g

und das finde ich ein wenig kurz oder ???sind die nicht immer so ab 2,7m lang

und was hälst du von dieser Rute 

Roy Fishers Adrenalin-X Spin 300 20-60g


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Normalerweise muss es doch ne Calyber in 2,7m Länge geben!
Roy Fisher kenne ich nicht! Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall mit einer 3m Rute anfangen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Targo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

die mit 2,44m und bis zu 42g Gewicht wäre die die mir am ehesten zu sagt aber werde mal am besten in einen Angelladen gehen da kann ich die bestimmt begrabbeln:q


----------



## Gohann (5. April 2012)

*AW: Jiggen mit Jerkrute*

Mach das!#h


----------

